# Hey You! This Threads For You. If You Like Pictures That Is.



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

1000 pictures speak a thousand words


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

leusistic or albino cobra?... what did that set you back









Nice pics great collection, very impressive


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice bully. the reptiles are creepy but cool.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

leucistic.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

had no idea they had those kinds of morps for cobras or any hots for that matter... very impressive
















love the gabon.. my fav type of snakes remind me of bloods with short fat bodies


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice cobra's and vipers. not a fan of that big frog or the spider


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow very nice collection


----------

